# Arlington, TX - Need Help with Stray



## Robert Green (1 mo ago)

My wife and I recently found a stray female purebred GSD and are currently fostering her.
She is super sweet, smart, and very energetic - but she will not work with our older dogs long term. 
we need help finding her a good home.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome, Robert! Thank you for fostering and giving her a bridge to a happily-ever-after.

One of the best resources for rehoming is *Rehome by Adoptapet* -- you can list her at that link for FREE, right next to all of the rescue dogs, on a site where good adopters are already looking for dogs. It will generate adoption applications, and if you'd like, and adoption contract too! The adoption fee is automatically donated to charity. It's a wonderful service, and you can list her there even if you are doing this on your own without the support of a rescue or shelter.

The most important advice that I can give is (a) spay her first (so that you don't attract puppy millers who want to breed her for profit) and (b) require a veterinary reference. There is nothing that tells me more about an adopter than going over their care of previous dogs with a veterinary clinic -- when you find someone who provided great life-long care, including old-age care, you won't have to worry about her.


----------



## Robert Green (1 mo ago)

Good advice - appreciate your help!


----------

